# Origin of "pogs"



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know why hedgehogs are called "pogs"? I've seen the term used around a lot, and I've been wondering about its origins, but I didn't see much about it online when I tried to look it up. Does anyone have any idea--or any random guesses? (I'm sure some of those could be interesting  ).


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh boy, that's a term that has been around since before 2000. If I remember right it was a coined by a breeder a very long time ago. I believe it started with Tig Means. Bryan do you remember the story behind it?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm guessing it had something to do with 'hogs'? And something else started with 'P' so they combined them?


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

The coinage of the term "Pog" has generally been attributed Tig Means sometime around 1998. This was during the pog toy fad period and is a derivative of "hoglet" and "pig" (as in hedgehog-pig, although opinions vary as to whether it was "prickly-hog")

Bryan


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a feeling it had something to do with "hogs" but I didn't know what that would be exactly. That makes sense.  I'd seen a few websites with pogs in the titles/mentioned, but none of them explained why. Thank you for satisfying my curiosity!


----------

